# [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas !



## Frank-Foster (5. Juli 2009)

*[Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas !*

1. Weder von der Kampanie noch beim Endlosspiel werden meine Spielstände geladen. Das einzige Mittel das ich gefunden habe, Spielstände zu laden, ist, eine Kampanie durchspielen und warten bis die nächste Mission startet, dann wird die neue Mission bei "Kampanie" abgespeicht.

2. Wenn ich Überproduktion habe, bekomme ich den Tip: Lagerhäuser zu bauen. Leider finde ich die in meinem Häuser Baumenü nicht.

3. Wie bekomme ich, für Guy Forcas, die Seile ? a) Welche Häuser muss ich dafür vorher bauen.  b) Falls es nicht den nötigen Rohstoff dafür auf meiner Insel gibt, muss ich dann auf einer anderen Insel weitere Rohstoffe abbauen ?

Wäre für Antworten für diese Fragen dankbar !

P.S.: Die Frage mit "Guy Forcas" hat sich erledigt, dank PC Games Komplettlösung.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas !*



			
				Frank-Foster am 05.07.2009 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Weder von der Kampanie noch beim Endlosspiel werden meine Spielstände geladen. Das einzige Mittel das ich gefunden habe, Spielstände zu laden, ist, eine Kampanie durchspielen und warten bis die nächste Mission startet, dann wird die neue Mission bei "Kampanie" abgespeicht.


 keine ahnung - was passiert denn, wenn du versuchst zu laden?




> 2. Wenn ich Überproduktion habe, bekomme ich den Tip: Lagerhäuser zu bauen. Leider finde ich die in meinem Häuser Baumenü nicht.


 lagerhäuser sind hafengebäude. du findest die im baumenü ca. in der mitte ich glaub bei "bürgern", aber erst ab einer gewissen zahl an bürgern. man baut die direkt neben dem kontor oder einem anderen hafengebäude (hafenmeisterei, werft usw.) und/oder auf einem stück mit freier kaimauer. du kannst auch zB ne kaimauer ins wasser reinbauen, so quasi als anlegestelle, und da drauf lagerhäuser bauen.



> 3. Wie bekomme ich, für Guy Forcas, die Seile ? a) Welche Häuser muss ich dafür vorher bauen.  b) Falls es nicht den nötigen Rohstoff dafür auf meiner Insel gibt, muss ich dann auf einer anderen Insel weitere Rohstoffe abbauen ?


 du musst hanf anbauen, genau wie für leinenkutten, und dann eine seilerei bauen.


----------



## Frank-Foster (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas !*



			
				Herbboy am 05.07.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Frank-Foster am 05.07.2009 09:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bekomm folgende Fehlermeldung:

Laden fehlgeschlagen. Falsches Dateiformat.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas !*



			
				Frank-Foster am 05.07.2009 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.07.2009 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seltsam... mach doch mal:

- virenscanner aus, der stört vlt. beim laden
- starte ein endlosspiel, speichere nach ein paar minuten und schau, ob das laden von diesem spielstand dann geht


----------



## Frank-Foster (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*



			
				Herbboy am 05.07.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Frank-Foster am 05.07.2009 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich schon gemacht fürs abspeichern und für den Freischaltcode bei "Fan Box": Antwort: "Wegen Zeitüberscheitung abgebrochen". Fan Box umsonst gekauft und Spielstände laden immer noch nicht. Ich war mal auf der "UBISOFT" Support Seite:

http://ubisoft-de.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/ubisoft_de.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=12757&p_sid=kwOjK4Cj&p_lva=11065

die arbeiten an dem Problem.


----------



## Frank-Foster (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*



			
				Frank-Foster am 05.07.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.07.2009 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit den Spielständen habe ich gelöst:
Unter START (Vista 32bit) - Systemsteuerung - Benutzerkonten - Konto verwalten, ein neues Konto mit Administrator-Rechte anlegen, PC neu starten, mit dem neuen Konto, und dann "Anno 1404" starten. Danach konnte ich Spielstände laden. Wie es auf der UBI-SOFT Support Seite heißt: Das Spiel deinstallieren und unter dem neuen Konto wieder installieren, habe ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Hoppel12 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*

Hi,
manche Spielstände konnte ich auch nicht laden, andere wiederum gingen ...
Hmm, die Lösung soll das mit dem Admin Konto sein?!

Ich habe noch ein fieses Problem und zwar lade ich einen Spielstand bei dem die bereits erkundeten Gebiete auf der Minimap grau bleiben. All die Gebiete, die noch nicht erkundet wurden kann ich erkunden und sehe sie auch auf meiner Minikarte.

Hat da jemand ne Lösung für???


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*



			
				Hoppel12 am 14.07.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> manche Spielstände konnte ich auch nicht laden, andere wiederum gingen ...
> Hmm, die Lösung soll das mit dem Admin Konto sein?!
> 
> ...



war das ein endlosspiel. wo du vlt. voreingestellt hattest, dass die karte schon zu beginn aufgedeckt sein soll?


----------



## Frank-Foster (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*



			
				Hoppel12 am 14.07.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> manche Spielstände konnte ich auch nicht laden, andere wiederum gingen ...
> Hmm, die Lösung soll das mit dem Admin Konto sein?!
> 
> Hat da jemand ne Lösung für???



Bei mir funsts jedenfalls. Hab den Tip vom UBISOFT Support.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*



			
				Hoppel12 am 14.07.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich habe noch ein fieses Problem und zwar lade ich einen Spielstand bei dem die bereits erkundeten Gebiete auf der Minimap grau bleiben. All die Gebiete, die noch nicht erkundet wurden kann ich erkunden und sehe sie auch auf meiner Minikarte.
> 
> Hat da jemand ne Lösung für???


Du hast quasi eine graue Minimap? Hast du auch eine Nvidia Grafikkarte? Dann versuch es mal mit dem Tipp aus der Annozone 

_geh mal bitte in die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung und unter 3 D Einstellungen auf 3 D Einstellungen verwalten und suchst dir unter Programme wählen die Anno4.exe.

Dann stellst du unter 2.tens für dieses Programm die Anisotrope Filterung auf 8x, Antialiasing-Modus auf Anwendungsgesteuert, Antialiasing-Transparenz auf AUS und Minimap erzwingen auf TRILINEAR._


----------



## overlord6 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*

hi,

vielleicht brauchst du einfach eine bessere Grafikkarte oder du installierst das spiel einfach neu.
Viel glück


----------



## AnnoJuergen (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Anno 1404] Spielstände werden nicht geladen / Guy Forcas / Fan Box !*

*Probleme und Lösungen zu defekten Spielständen oder Profilen findet ihr hier!*
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/f... 

*Alle möglichen Grafikfehler und Lösungen sind hier gelistet!
* http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/f...


----------

